# Whats your Favorite Whiskey



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Jack -- Makers Mark here on ice


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Crown Royal on the rocks


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Makers or Crown!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Crown, rocks, splash club soda.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Makers Mark or Jack Single Barrel


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Forty Creek is pretty nice......


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

VO Gold or Crown Black


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Forty Creek X2


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Weller, or Makers Mark


----------



## billydiver73 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gentleman Jack (Jack Daniels), Smooth and not to hot.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Crown black & 7up, man I'm thirsty now


----------



## Pokey (Jan 25, 2007)

Johnnie Walker (Blue) on the Rocks


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Crown black


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Crown Special Reserve, good sipping whiskey. Crown Black or Crown Royal is good drankin whiskey!!!!!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Crown, Crown Black & Jack


----------



## Texas Star (Nov 23, 2011)

Pendleton


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I like all the above, myself im partial to George Dickel


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My fovorite...


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Enjoyed some Templeton Rye at deer camp this weekend.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Definitely Crown Royal!

And, well, Makers Mark too!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Gentleman Jack neat.
Make it a triple.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodford Reserve!


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

Woodford Reserve! 

X2


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Willett Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Buffalo Trace


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rebecca Creek...made right here in Texas has become my favorite. After that it's 12 year old George Dickel.

TH


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Crown is my first choice, Rev. Jim Beam is my second.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

The Glenlivet 18 Year Old


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Makers Mark or George Dickel for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk...doing what I do.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pg542 said:


> Forty Creek is pretty nice......


that and Crown Royal


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

George Dickel.

It's better with Pepsi than with Coke. More vanilla flavor comes out.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

deadsands said:


> Woodford Reserve!
> 
> X2


X3......, along w/ Knob Creek and Buffalo Trace  IMO.....there'a alot better stuff out there than Crown ....you just have to spend the cash and experiment !


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Crown XR/Reserve or JAMESON 18 YEAR


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> X3......, along w/ Knob Creek and Buffalo Trace  IMO.....there'a alot better stuff out there than Crown ....you just have to spend the cash and experiment !


X4 on the Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek. Other favorites of mine are Makers 46 and Blanton's.

I'll agree with Capt Reeh on crown, for the money there's better stuff out there, but then again I'm just not into blended whiskey.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Pendleton and Gentlemen Jack. Like Turkey too...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wild turkey 101 proof!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Typically Jack (black label) or Maker's Mark


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Makers Mark and Jameson is purty good.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Makers Mark and Splash of Ginger Ale

Gentleman Jack and Splash of Diet Coke


----------



## TXTiga (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyday - Knob Creek
Special Day - Pappy VanWinkle

Both neat.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Makers Mark and Splash of Ginger Ale
> 
> Gentleman Jack and Splash of Diet Coke


off topic, but ginger ale and Capt. Morgans rocks, good wintertime drink..

A


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I love this stuff.. Bookers.. Jim Beams finest.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Crown Black and diet Ginger Ale. I'm diabetic. Eagle Rare ain't bad either, but not as smooth as Crown Black.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Makers and Diet all the way!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Pappy Van Winkle, that is if you can find it and when you do, if you can afford it. I've never had anything that places a close 2nd.

http://oldripvanwinkle.com/


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I have a couple buddies living in Canada and when they come down to fish each year they bring the Crown Reserve that can't be bought here in the States. Now you talk about smooth. Best ever, that bottle stays well hidden.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Mr. Daniels and I go waaaayyyy back.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Crown and makers.

fyi, diet drinks used as a mixer (if you're into that kind of thing) allows the alcohol to enter the bloodstream quicker than regular sodas.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

hook'n'em said:


> Mr. Daniels and I go waaaayyyy back.


x2 - I drink Green Jack & Coke Zero for an every day whiskey (every Saturday evening). Black Jack if'n I want a small but not too expensive upgrade. Knob Creek if I want to sip!

I prefer the sour mash whiskey over Bourbon Whiskey.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Makers, Range Creek for sippin (Tx made bourbon)


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Woodford Reserve is some really good stuff. My favorite handsdown.


----------



## minner skinner (Feb 25, 2005)

Very Old Barton is a Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey produced in Bardstown, Kentucky.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Scotch Whiskey discussion*

Lately I like Johnnie Walker Black.

1. Someone posted about JW Blue. I have a friend who gets a gift bottle every year. I have tried it. Honestly, he and I don't see blue being 5X better than black based on the price. Maybe our palates are lame. I am sure it is better, but 5X better?

2. Someone posted about Glenlivet. I remember when single malts first became very trendy. I tried several bottles/brands over the years. Eventually I noticed I was preferring Crown to Scotch. Reason is that to me the single malts are harsher. There is a reason they blend JW, Chivas and others. So now I have classed down to JW Black. At least for my palate, the blendeds are smoother.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Crown royal black on the rocks


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Jameson Gold straight up is my favorite once it cools off. Very buttery and creamy with a good full mouth feel.

Behind that is Jameson 12yr or Bookers on crushed ice.

Lately I've been drinking a lot of rum. The 12 y/o Appleton Estates is superb.

My taste tends towards the pricier stuff, not so much because I'm snobbish but because it's smoother going down and I don't get hung over from the top shelf stuff like I do from the regular stuff and I'm too old to enjoy being hungover anymore.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Knob Creek, Makers and Wellers - in that order - on ice with just a splash of water.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Jack Daniels*

Jack Black Label and now the New Jack Daniels HONEY!!!!! Sweet tasting all the way......you can drink it straight.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Macallen is a pretty smooth single malt (18 yr old, and if you're really looking to drop some cash, the 25). 12 yr old isn't too bad either. Blended scotch I tend toward Famous Grouse.
Maker's Mark and Knob Creek are my preferred Bourbons.

Canadian whiskey- no preference, it all gets mixed with a coca cola.



Johnboat said:


> Lately I like Johnnie Walker Black.
> 
> 1. Someone posted about JW Blue. I have a friend who gets a gift bottle every year. I have tried it. Honestly, he and I don't see blue being 5X better than black based on the price. Maybe our palates are lame. I am sure it is better, but 5X better?
> 
> 2. Someone posted about Glenlivet. I remember when single malts first became very trendy. I tried several bottles/brands over the years. Eventually I noticed I was preferring Crown to Scotch. Reason is that to me the single malts are harsher. There is a reason they blend JW, Chivas and others. So now I have classed down to JW Black. At least for my palate, the blendeds are smoother.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Dalwhinnie
Glenfiddich
Glenlivet
Bookers
Crown Royal
On the rocks, in that order.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> I love this stuff.. Bookers.. Jim Beams finest.


yes this is it. don't mix it with coke, just ice and a little water. be careful as it's proof is around 125 compared to the 80 proofs most of y'all are listing. things happen real fast...


----------



## How I roll (Jan 23, 2007)

Another nod for George Dickel Barrel Select.

http://sourmashmanifesto.com/category/reviewsratings/george-dickel-reviewsratings/


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Love the Bulleit Rye and Bourbon


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

CatfishingHarry said:


> Jack Black Label and now the New Jack Daniels HONEY!!!!! Sweet tasting all the way......you can drink it straight.


It is very good, but I like Wild Turkey American Honey a little better, chilled over crushed ice. MMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The last one I ever drank, 12 years ago.


----------



## JimDee (Jan 26, 2012)

Crown Royal!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

makers is overpriced

jack has some kind of weird aftertaste

prefer old charter or wellers until you get into the high end stuff

oddly enough buffalo trace distillery makes many of the others
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_Trace_Distillery


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

*Whiskey*

I've taken a fancy to Crown Black with just a splash of branch water. I'll share a tip, make your own whiskey ice cubes from bottled water without any addititives. The chlorine in tap water does make a huge difference in the flavor. Cover the cube trays with press in seal or saran wrap to keep out any freezer odors. Worth the extra work.


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

*Evan Williams*

Evan Williams. More bang for the $....


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Eagle Rare. Over 3 cubes. Fing awesome.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Any Islay single malt, the peatier the better.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Blanton's. It ruined me on other whiskies. Makes Crown seem like drinking gasoline.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Yours!


----------



## newguy56 (Jun 22, 2009)

Windsor and coke...tastes's expensive but it's not...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

newguy56 said:


> Windsor and coke...tastes's expensive but it's not...


Yep, inexpensive but still very good if you are mixing with Coke or 7-Up.

Is there anyone that isn't drinking whiskey while they are reading this post?


----------



## newguy56 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> Yep, inexpensive but still very good if you are mixing with Coke or 7-Up.
> 
> Is there anyone that isn't drinking whiskey while they are reading this post?


Nope, not here...


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Forty creek!!


----------



## truckie802 (Jan 6, 2008)

Redbreast Neat!


----------



## Kramerkt (Mar 30, 2008)

Woodford


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

My favorite is the Jameson Brand and if you get to Ireland Jameson Crested Ten is really good. Brought a few bottles back, need more. It compares to Jameson 12 year old.

On the rocks or just a splash of water. Filtered water or rain water, please no chlorinated tap water. 

Forty Creek - Good
Makers Mark - Good
Crown - Good
Crown XR - Really good
Ranger Creek - Really Good

Havent try Redbreast yet. Looking forward to it.

Not found of the sweet whiskey's or Bourbon's

Scotch, used to like Chevis but my taste has changed.
Too Peetie for me. 

Famous Grouse - good


----------



## FISHINFREAK1 (Nov 11, 2011)

If im goin cheap Canadian Hunter if not the Crown Black


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Chivas on the rocks for me........


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Booker's or Blanton's for sure


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Chivas on the rocks for me........


Chivas is Scotch.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

No socialist whiskey for me(Crown). I don't drink a lot of whiskey but enjoy both Knobb Creek and Makers Mark


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Knobb Creek or Woodford


----------



## Hipboots (Jan 25, 2012)

For me, whiskey is like a piece of *****. Never had any truly bad whiskey, just some better than others.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I found out that I'm ambidextrous by drinking whiskey.

I can hold the glass with either hand and still enjoy drinking.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Texas Star said:


> Pendleton


Awesome whiskey. :thumbup:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Chivas is Scotch.


Scotch is whiskey...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I picked up a bottle of a Texas distilled Whiskey at Spec's called "1835" yesterday. Tried it tonight and it tasted worse than gasoline. I hope it will kill fire ants!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Scotch is whiskey...LOL


Ya got me on that one LOL


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Glenlivet
Jameson
Collinwood

Vodka drinker most of my adult life so this has been a change but I enjoy it so far.

Started with Irish whiskey as I heard it was lighter and not so strong and that has been a good route.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Scotch is whiskey...LOL


No. Scotch is Whisky not Whiskey. There is no E in whiskey when referring to Scotch Whisky.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I like my whisky like I like my women ... something cheap that goes down easy.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I like my whisky like I like my women ... something cheap that goes down easy.


Holy ****.... I waited 94 posts for that one..


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

Jameson 12 and Black Lough. Irish stuff is the best!


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*...*

I actually have 2 favorites...Crown Royal and Wild Turkey Honey


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bozo said:


> No. Scotch is Whisky not Whiskey. There is no E in whiskey when referring to Scotch Whisky.


Are you saying that Makers Mark got it wrong? Makers is bourbon and it is clearly spelled "whisky" on every bottle.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Some R&R lol cheap crown


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Are you saying that Makers Mark got it wrong? Makers is bourbon and it is clearly spelled "whisky" on every bottle.


George Dickel is another one that spells it Whisky, but yes they have it traditionally wrong in that adding an e in whisky usually differentiates Scotch from American Whiskey.
You can find American whiskey without the E but you can't find Scotch Whisky with the E.

So, by tradition, MM and Dickel are wrong, but there isn't a true hardfast grammatical rule for the spelling.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

If you haven't had "Old Fitzgerald",you shouldn't even vote because you don't know:smile::smile::smile:

dick


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Pendleton on the rocks.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

anyone try 1792? I haven't purchased any, but a friend gives me a sip from his flask once in a while. I need to get my own bottle, good stuff..

A


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Buffalo Trace


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Michtners.....I think thats how it's spelled. Went out of business in the early 90's. A shame, it was the oldest whisky maker in the US at the time. It was an old Pennsylvania distiller from back when PA was the dominant producer of whisky in the US...before Kentucky and Tennesse. My wife is from the region and she has some bottles (full...) that her dad had collected prior to his death. We toast to him and all her dead relatives with it.... Sometimes a bottle of it will come on the market and it goes fast and high. The stuff is memorable and the best I've had in my brief 60 years of living........


.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not saying this is my favorite, Black Jack is, but if you like a good Canadian blended Whiskey try Tangle Ridge. It's a decent replacement for Crown Royal (no I'm not saying it's the same as Crown) especially if you mix your Crown with coke. Why use a great Blended whiskey in a mixed drink when a good one would do at a much lower cost.


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Garrison Brothers Bourbon! Texas Made! :texasflag


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

my fav whisk(e)y is whatever you pull out of the glove box or from under the seat.
if yer treatin', I'ma likin'!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If I drank. it would be "OP's"....!!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Jim Beam is my favorite. Don't know why it just is. Crown and the others are too smooth. I like to taste my whiskey without pouring too much in the drink.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

im a huge crown fan but....
i am a makers mark ambassador. waiting for my barrel to be ready so i can take the trip and fill my own bottle!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hijack alert!!

Anyone 'brew' their own?

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Bushmill Black, Macallan 12 or Crown.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> Buffalo Trace


That's some good stuff right there. We have a name for the fun that can be had drinkin' Buffalo Trace....Ridin' the Buffalo! :cheers:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

anybody tried Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey?


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Woodford or Wild Turkey 101


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Hijack alert!!
> 
> Anyone 'brew' their own?
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


Had a great uncle who made his own Grappa.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

40 Creek


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

Here ya go. Good peaty flavor with a smokey finish.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Canadian Hunter


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Aberlour 16 year old. 
Very nice double casked single malt.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

pappy van winkle


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Will32Rod said:


> Aberlour 16 year old.
> Very nice double casked single malt.


Ditto. My favorite.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just had some Rebecca Creek on ice...you guys are missing out lmao.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

lordbater said:


> anyone try 1792? I haven't purchased any, but a friend gives me a sip from his flask once in a while. I need to get my own bottle, good stuff..
> 
> A


Oh lord, there was a six month spell where i downed a half gallon a week mixed with HEB carbonated lime water...never had a hangover
For sippin i love some makers

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

*Makers is fastest growing Whisky*

I read a report the other day that they are growing at a 18-20pct clip. I have been to the distillery twice and it is still hand produced just like in the beginning. Very interesting story on the family and their commitment to producing the best Bourbon, period. They still print the labels on a printing press and hand slap them on the btls.
I like the new Makers 46 as well, a little richer or Maker"er" as the ads say. Two cubes and two fingers and no matter how tuff the day was I find myself thanking my "Maker" no pun intended. One of my favorite places to enjoy it is Stingarees deck looking over East Bay and reminicing about all the fabulous fishing trips I have had in this bay system. As far as backups, Knob Creek, the new K C Rye is great as well. Devils Cut from Jim Beam is cool as well, as it is their answer to the "Angels Share". Angels Share is the 15-20pct lost to evaporation in the barrel over the 2- 6 yr aging process.
It is made by adding water back into the barrels and extracting the whiskey from the oak. Very rich while still maintaining a smooth rich slightly smoky character. As far as Scotch give me Laphroig (very peaty and smoky), any Speyside, or Glenmorangie 10yr.... may your whisky be close and your troubles afar......:texasflag


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Crown royal Cask 16. No longer available.


----------



## anzuelo (Nov 17, 2005)

****, everybody is drinking the high priced stuff. 

I guess all the people drinking Sunnybrook, Four Roses, Old Taylor, Old Grandad and all the other whisky that is aged no more than two weeks don't sit in front of a keyboard very much.

Or they are such down and out alcoholics that they don't even have a computer.

I had an uncle that drank a fifth of Four Roses every day until his liver gave out. He gave me a sip of that s*** and I swear that you could have used it as paint stripper.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

george dickle white, wild turkey, wl weller,, egg nogg is out already but i have some rum to polish off so tonight a nogg , rum, nutmeg drink or 2 then it will be whikey thru the winter


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

anzuelo said:


> ****, everybody is drinking the high priced stuff.
> 
> I guess all the people drinking Sunnybrook, Four Roses, Old Taylor, Old Grandad and all the other whisky that is aged no more than two weeks don't sit in front of a keyboard very much.
> 
> ...


i use to love the old taylor, grandad and a few other 100 proofs bottled in bond









If you have paid attention to some bottles you might see that is it says "bonded in bond" or "bonded whiskey". The term bottled in bond refers to only American made whiskey that has been made according to provisions made by the government in 1897.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*When I used too!*

Crown with a soda wash . Was the death of many handle bars !,


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Crown with topo-chico and lime.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

dewar's 12 yr special reserved.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Bushmills Black if I'm in a sipping whisky mood. 

Usually Zaya rum for me, neat or splash of water.


----------



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

*Found some Irish Whiskey*

That was really good. Greenore 8yr, no big bite very smooth...
Tried Connemara Single malt peated and their 12yr old very nice. Similar taste to Laphroaig Scotch. Also tried Kilbeggans and Tyrconnel at RSV 101 Downtown across from House Of Blues. The owners Mike and Steve are very knowledgeable and also let me try a Whiskey called Hudsons that was outstanding...

Irish proverb
Listen to the sound of the river and you will find trout.....:texasflag


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Wellers and makers mark, and after my last Christmas in Dallas with my bro and two half gallons of jack, gotta list it too.


----------



## tunacan (Apr 11, 2007)

Makers Mark and Ezra Brooks


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

what ever bottle of it that is opened


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm glad to see that there are some refined whiskey/whisky drinkers in here.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Crown Royal Black!!!by the gallon!!!!!


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*PoppaHobbs*

Anything free


----------



## Snorkle (Oct 22, 2007)

Glenlivet when I want to splurge, but Dewars is my regular preference.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Speechless


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Whisk(e)y*

Forty Creek or Chivas (the older , the better) in a 6 oz glass filled with crushed ice from well water. (No chlorine)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Makers Mark baby!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Try Yellow Rose, it's available in a few of the Specs here in town, Tomball store for sure. A buddy of mine just started it this last year. One of the only whiskeys produced in Texas (Pinehurst). Pretty good stuff for a corn mash!

RG


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Mine*

This:


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Favorite Whiskey???*

*UNCLE TATE'S EAST TEXAS SOUR MASH WHISKEY*

This is a home brew that has been sold out of old trunks of Ford cars for years!

By the way... Uncle Tate is my great-uncle. This is a hand me down recipe that is disstilled in Rusk County, TX.

Good stuff!


----------



## FinFreak (Apr 27, 2008)

George Dickle or Knob creek


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

shaky said:


> weller, or makers mark


exactly!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Other peoples........


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Crown cask 16


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I like to mix it up some, keep the liver guessing.

Scotch:
Balvenie Doublewood 12 years
Macallan Sherry Oak 12 years

Bourbon:
Makers 46
Knob Creek
Woodford Reserve
1792

Whiskey:
Rebecca Creek
Ranger Creek


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I admit that I'm a bit of a whiskey snob, but I'm gonna post my favorites ranked in order for you guys in case you want to try something you haven't had before. I have tried many others, but these are the ones I like to buy and keep in my cabinet when I can.

Bourbon

1) Pappy Van Winkle (15, 20, 23 yrs) Best bourbon made, but HARD to find.
2) Bookers
3) Blantons 
4) Noah's Mill
5) Eagle Rare
6) Basil Hayden
7) Rowan's Creek
8) Wathens

I have a bottle of George T. Stagg on the way, and it's supposed to be up there towards the top on quality.

Irish

1) Green Spot (not imported, but obtainable. Best made. Period.)
2) Red Breast 12 or 15
3) Black Louth
4) Paddy

Rye

1) Templeton Rye


Scotch

1) MacCallan 18
2) MacCallan Cask Strength
3) Glenrothes 1994
3) Lagavulin 16
4) Balvenie Doublewood 12

I am NOT a fan of Garrison Bros. Tasted like an oak plank to me, and definitely not worth the price. Save your money. Rebecca Creek is not a true bourbon, but it is very smooth and light. It's a blend and bottled in Texas. 1835 is not very good, a bit harsh, but still better than the cheaper bourbons for mixing. I saw references to 1792, Woodford Reserve, Knob Creek, Makers 46, and Buffalo Trace in previous posts. They're all solid bourbons, but not in the same class as the ones I listed above. Four Roses Small Batch is another I haven't tried yet, but it's on my short list.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Savage Rods said:


> Jack Single Barrel


^^^ this!


----------



## majek freak (May 23, 2010)

*whiskey*

Old Weller Antique 107


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

En Fuego said:


> Yours!


Absolutely...Free whiskey is my favorite as well! :smile:


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a BIG FAN of FREE WHISKEY


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Gentleman Jack,Single Barrel or just plain Old No.7


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

Mine is Jerimiah Weed I may have miss spelled but I didn't have a bottle to look at to check the spelling.


----------



## ricpan (Oct 28, 2004)

I like Bourbon and some Irish. Crown goes down too easy, Jim Beam go to Bourbon, A very good Bourbon and cheap everyday drink Rebel Yell. Try it you won't be disappointed, $20 half a gallon hard to beat. All my brown over ice or neat.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

nasakid said:


> 1) Pappy Van Winkle (15, 20, 23 yrs) Best bourbon made, but HARD to find.


their website says it is available at Costco... Might need to take a look...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

anzuelo said:


> ****, everybody is drinking the high priced stuff.
> 
> I guess all the people drinking Sunnybrook, Four Roses, Old Taylor, Old Grandad and all the other whisky that is aged no more than two weeks don't sit in front of a keyboard very much.
> 
> ...


SO I am now drinking Tom Sims for my Saturday night regular (long story short I needed plastic pints to take on the boat & they had it for $5/pint). $10 for a Litre at Spec's! Can't find a problem with it! Smooth & can function the next day with ease... If someone else has tried let me know what you think!

http://www.examiner.com/article/rev...-the-finest-affordable-whiskies-on-the-market

T-BONE


----------



## The Hook Remover Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Jack
But usually drink Evan Williams because of the cost.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Crown is first... but that Jameson has been winning me over.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

free whiskey


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

Canadian:
Crown
Crown Black

Bourbon:
Maker's Mark
Maker's 46
Knob Creek
Buffalo Trace

Scotch:
Glenfiddich
Glenlivet

Any of these, when affordable.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Doesn't get any better than this!! But for the price Weller 107 Antique will do!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Texas Star said:


> Pendleton


Not just Pendleton, but Pendleton 1910.

I won a bottle of this from a contest on another forum from a distributor up in the Metromess area. His comment was "if you mix this with anything, you're wasting it".

He was right. 
I drink it either neat, or on ice.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

40 creek straight up in a small whooooskey glass. A good cigar to compliment from time to time as well usually makes for a great afternoon.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Bookers!! strong and smooth!!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Anybody tried crown maple? any good?


----------



## fbb21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Blended = Crown Black

Bourbon = Knob Creek

IMO, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Cumminsfirefighter said:


> View attachment 553197


142 proof?? Good lord, I bet that has a bit of a bite


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Jameson, but in the square whiskey glasses made by Tullimore Dew in their Christmas gift packages. Let's hear it for the Irish...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i just picked up this today, says small batch 90 proof anyone had it, it was 28.00 for a fifth


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

GF played in a golf tournament for work a few weeks back. They were giving away bottles of whiskey for tge door prize. I hooked is all I can say! Small company limited supply. A bit pricey but well worth it if you like sipping whiskey or with a splash of water. 

TX Whiskey

Distilled, blended and bottles in Ft worth
$38 1/5 but well worth the cash!

Next up Pendleton followed by CC


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Dalmore 21 or The Balvenie 21


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

nasakid said:


> I admit that I'm a bit of a whiskey snob, but I'm gonna post my favorites ranked in order for you guys in case you want to try something you haven't had before. I have tried many others, but these are the ones I like to buy and keep in my cabinet when I can.
> 
> Bourbon
> 
> ...


I've been trying to find some Pappy...you know anywhere that sells it and has in stock in the Houston area?


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Regular Crown and coke is hard to beat, Forty Creek and Knob Creek (I think that's what it's called).

For on the rocks or neat... Garrison Brothers (Texas distilled) or any Scotch over 15 yo.


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

Bushmill's Single Malt "Eye-rish" Whiskey Aged 10 Yrs


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Good luck finding Pappy anywhere I heard allotments already went out. Specs in SA got 2 bottles and were sold before they unloaded. I am on about 12 waiting lists and nada so far...


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

It's pretty crazy that there is so much demand for the Pappy... I've been doing some research on it trying to find some, and it's almost impossible. You pretty much need to be friends with the owner of a distributor or liquor store that is getting some to get a bottle.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

I think they only bottle 3000 +\- bottles every year. Scarcity is a great sales tactic


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I like Woodford Reserve the best, but I've never tried some of these premiums listed, like Pappy's.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/11/29/bourbon-that-cant-get-your-hands-on/http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/11/29/bourbon-that-cant-get-your-hands-on/?intcmp=features

*The bourbon that you can't get your hands on*

Pappy Van Winkle bourbon may as well be liquid gold.
The hot present this holiday is this rare, small-batch whiskey from the Kentucky-based Old Rip Van Winkle distillery. The barrel-aged spirit has gained a cult following, and -- while demand has exploded -- supply has remained the same: a mere 7,000 cases a year. 
In New York, one bottle essentially has waiting lists upon waiting lists. One Ohio liquor store owner says







she calls customers on the waiting list even before the whiskey hits the shelf.
While the distillery suggests the 10-year, 15-year and 23-year bourbons sell for $40, $80 and $250 respectively, bottles regularly go for $500-plus on eBay.
You can search OldRipVanWinkle.com







to see if a retailer near you carries the bourbon, but even the website acknowledges that your efforts may be in vain.
"Due to the extremely limited nature of our products we cannot guarantee that retailers will have inventory at any one time," the website says. "This list is comprised of retailers who have requested that they be added to our site."
So, what's the deal with Pappy Van Winkle? 
For one, the bourbons are made with corn, wheat and barley, rather than the traditional blend of corn, rye and barley. This so-called "wheated" bourbon is said to have a softer, smoother taste. It also doesn't help that store owners are encountering more people who don't know anything about Van Winkle except that others want it.
Word of mouth, celebrity chef fans and bourbon blog chatter have contributed to the cult following of this aged bourbon. 
But is it really that good? Mark Casey, the creator of the forthcoming documentary "Chasing Pappy







," told the Post about his first experience with the bourbon.
"[It delivered] everything I like about bourbon, only richer and more saturated," he said.
Others, however, haven't been swept away in the hype.
"It's a good bourbon, it's not a life-changing experience," Paul Bressler, the spirits buyer at 67 Wine and Spirits on Manhattan's Upper West Side, told the Post.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

You can buy PVW on Ebay but it is very expensive. Not sure I would totally trust that either.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL. Like drink the original - fill with Old Crow - list on ebay for $500. Hahahaha.

T-BONE


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

roundman said:


> i just picked up this today, says small batch 90 proof anyone had it, it was 28.00 for a fifth


It's good stuff.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

This is like asking me which Victoria's Secret model is my favorite.

I tend to have standards in the various categories but all of these get drunk neat or with a couple cubes of ice:
Irish: Jameson
Bourbon: Maker's is the "everyday" but I rotate through the small-batch stuff like Booker's, Basil Hayden, Knob Creek, etc. I keep Jim Beam for those who want to mix their bourbon.
Scotch (blend): Dewar's (personally I think Chivas is swill and JW Blue isn't worth the $$$)
Single-malt: I keep a handle of Glenlivit but rotate through others. My favorite is probably Laphroig
Rye: Templeton Rye, Sazerac is 2nd
Canadian: Canadian whiskey sucks, Crown is swill and I was given a bottle of some stuff called Forty Creek that was flat-out undrinkable. I gave it to a buddy who will just mix it with Diet Coke and not care.

I'm also a long-time fan of Jack Daniels. It's a Tennessee sour mash and not strictly a bourbon but it's practically the same thing.

Truth be told, I'm a whiskey snob.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> off topic, but ginger ale and Capt. Morgans rocks, good wintertime drink..
> 
> A


You should try a Dark & Stormy.

Barritt's Ginger Beer (not ginger ale), Gosling's Black Seal rum, twist of lime.

Outstanding.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

What do I drink the most?

Old Crow. (I drink it neat and like the stuff)

What do I enjoy the most?

The Balvenie - 25 y/o Portwood


----------



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

*New tx whiskey*

GREAT FOR DEER CAMP OR FISHING CAMP FIRE.. Very smooth round with vanilla and Honey notes. Bottled in Ft Worth (American whiskey). They have TX Bourbon in the barrel should be ready 2013 according to their website.. Cool package. They use old leather boots for cap cover...each top is a different color, Specs DT has it...

ALERT.. Simon Brooking Scotch Ambassador for Laphroiag (pronounced La-Phroyg)will be at Specs downtown Dec 18th-19th 6-8.

Also, on the 18th from 8-10 at RSV 101 downtown.. Big, smokey, salty, seaweed...flavors.. add a good clean drop of water. non chlorinated...

Fan of Dalmore as well. Love the packaging..Cant beat the antlers on the outside of btl...


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Have not been a whisk(e)y drinker but its part of my new year resolution to start.

!!!!!

Looking for a nice beginner sipping whiskey. I am an occasional drinker so price is not the primary driver. Also not interested in exotic hard to find - want to go to store and buy it.

There is definitely a lot of personal choice I know - and certainly no consensus.

Based on what my research has revealed thus far seems like Makers would be a good choice. While not on the top of every list it seems to be consistently "on the list".

Hoping to have a good cigar and start my whisk(e)y adventure this evening.

Affirmations and last minute dissenters welcomed.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

lbuoys said:


> Have not been a whisk(e)y drinker but its part of my new year resolution to start.
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> ...


 http://www.cigar.com/cs/forums/thread/411360.aspx


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

My go to, moderately priced, whiskey is Wild Turkey 101 or Makers Mark, mixed with ginger ale.


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

lbuoys said:


> Have not been a whisk(e)y drinker but its part of my new year resolution to start.
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> ...


Markers mark would be a perfect starter whiskey, it is very smooth and has a great mild flavor to drink over ice or neat. Another one would be gentlemans jack, much smoother than regular jack, so more tolerable poured straight for a beginner. Once your drinking quantity exceeds your budget, you can move down the shelf to the cheaper ones and still be happy.

Personally, I don't think a good whiskey should be mixed, it ruins the flavor of both the whiskey and soda. Though, my wife loves scotch and ginger...


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

OP is the best...(other peoples)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Favorite whiskey is Balvanie Doublewood...Favorite bourbon is Makers.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

May want to give Ezra Brooks a try


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I've heard that Kentucky Bourbon is pretty good. rs


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

:brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> May want to give Ezra Brooks a try


I for one don't care for Tenesse Sour Mash.



Rusty S said:


> I've heard that Kentucky Bourbon is pretty good. rs


Bet your arse it is! That Canadian blended chit is for the ladies. :butterfly


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Makers Mark and Johnny walkers black label...as good as it gets.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Got a bottle of this for Christmas haven't opened it yet


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I for one don't care for Tenesse Sour Mash.


Good for you,

but Ezra Brooks is a Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey. Maybe you should try it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ezra_Brooks_Kentucky_Bourbon_Whiskey


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> Good for you,
> 
> but Ezra Brooks is a Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey. Maybe you should try it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ezra_Brooks_Kentucky_Bourbon_Whiskey


Dam Sue Is...LOL I just might stop by for a drink on my home from work. PM address. :cheers:


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

jamison on the rocks


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

HarborHustler said:


> im a huge crown fan but....
> i am a makers mark ambassador. waiting for my barrel to be ready so i can take the trip and fill my own bottle!


You will enjoy the trip, beautiful country and an American History ride if you have the time to wander---plus the Distillery Tour is second to none. rs


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If I drank it would probably be " OP's".......


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

lbuoys said:


> Have not been a whisk(e)y drinker but its part of my new year resolution to start.
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> ...


Maker's Mark is my favorite whiskey and I've tried over 350 different whiskeys.

It is not the best, most complex or exotic but it is the best all around "go-to" whiskey based on price, availability and quality.

Just please dont get Jack Daniels, tennessee whiskey is garbage.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

For me it is Bushmill's Irish whiskey. Straight on the rocks. I make a visit to the distillery every trip I make to N. Ireland.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If I drank, it would be "OP's".....its free!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> This:


Your almost their this;


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

Jack or makers and H2O


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

no one mentioned mccormick? mix it w diet sprite and it tastes the same as all the others


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

I usually drink Makers Mark, but my son got me some Jefferson Presidential for Christmas. It is great but a little pricey for everyday consumption.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

i MAY NOT EVEN BE CLOSE ON THE SPELLING BUT i LIKE JERIMIAH WEED GOOD STUFF.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Tried Buffalo Trace the other day, pretty good stuff.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ranger Creek*

Ranger Creek .36
Real nice with a carmel finish.


----------

